# Hello



## Ads_86 (Apr 9, 2021)

Am new and just saying hello! I’m not overly happy with my marriage but have two kids under 5. I feel a little bit trapped, in that I don’t love my wife anymore. I’ve joined here in the hope I can talk openly to other people


----------

